# ISE Garbage Disposals



## Buddy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hello friends, Just had a customer call me and tell me that the garbage disposal that I installed 2 years ago fell off while they were doing dishes. Thewas first time this ever happened. I googled "problems with Insinkerators" and there were multiple posts and people were saying that their disposals fell off. When their plumbers came back, they said it would be a good idea to secure a plastic zip tie to the locking mechanism so it won't slip because apparently that is what is happening. Of course, I triple check and make sure that the disposal strainer is locked in position. I will be using a piece of copper wire instead of a plastic tie which I know will eventually get old and crack. Do you guys normally install a safety wire? I am sure you will now that I brought this up, but honestly, in the past have you? I really appreciate the Plumbing Zone.

Buddy


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

If you don't do an intro they will keep falling off...


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Never install any wire or tie, never had that problem.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I see insinkerators that aren't even half way turned to the locked position that have been installed for 10+ years. 

Very peculiar.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

I dont install any type of mechanisms like that... main reason is, I dont install garbage disposals as they are against code here lol.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

What does this thread have to do with plumbing code?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The answer is written in code...

ortni na oD


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Red, pm sent.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Oops my bad...
I missed his intro...

I've never had a problem with them falling...

Except for those old blue grey ones when there wasn't anything left to hold them in place...


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Happened to me once. Can't say if it was lose, not on correctly all the way around or just spun off. I make sure to double check that they're all locked in now. I don't see myself putting wires on them. Just make sure they're on correctly and locked in.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

All I can think of is you might have missed one of the lugs and only had 2 of them in...

I look to make sure they are all in...


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Have seen a couple do this. It seems they are not "locked" at the ring.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Ive been zip tying lock rings already. Thumbs up to the guys thinking longterm


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

First one I did fell, that's how I found this site.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

I have missed a lug before. It shows up when you fill basins then dump them to check for leaks


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

I forgot to knock out the plug for the dishwasher drain once. (come on you did it once, you know who you are). But never had one fall off. At least that I know of. Because you know some customers won't call you back. They be like "I'm not calling that guy back...It fell off


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

First one I installed I didn't break out the knockout, got the the callback a month later. Whenever I see it now I'm thinking friggin hack.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I've installed a few hundred and have never used a wire or had one fall. And we would get a call back since it would be under warranty. IMO, if the disposal fell, it either wasn't installed properly or it was messed with by someone else (HO's hubby maybe) after you installed it and didn't lock it in properly. 

Many probably think it is locked when it really isn't since it takes decent force to lock them in. I don't think there's enough force during normal use for it to vibrate it out of the locked position, most don't even vibrate that much.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Test, test, test. Full bowl with unit running. I've seen where the snap rings are overstretched, either came like that or the installer stretched them to clip on easier. Probably not in your case, but it happens. Other scenario is what others have noted. The locking lug isn't "fully" in the correct spot, or two got locked and the third got missed. Just my 2 pennies


----------



## Buddy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hello my fellow Plumbers, thank you for all of your informative responses to my question. Went back to the home, reinstalled the disposal and I did tie a copper wire around the mounting ring and lug. I am sure it is possible that I left something loose but I will never know for sure. Thank you again and I think this site is fantastic. 

Buddy


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Buddy said:


> Hello my fellow Plumbers, thank you for all of your informative responses to my question. Went back to the home, reinstalled the disposal and I did tie a copper wire around the mounting ring and lug. I am sure it is possible that I left something loose but I will never know for sure. Thank you again and I think this site is fantastic.
> 
> Buddy


It happens. It happened to me. 

It very well could have been the disposer. They are mass produced, $200.00 throwaways, so deformities happen more than we hear.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I tighten the ring to where it's probably not releasing without a hammer. Once it's snug with a wrench I pinch it tighter with pliers when I'm done the ring is touching the lug.


----------



## Leaky Lou (Jan 1, 2016)

I use slip joint pliers or the provided "Allen Key" in the rolled slot in the ring to tighten until I hear an audible click. When I am doing a finish punch list it is something I alway check, flow into garbage disposal from dishwasher also. I find that quite a few plumbers don't know to lock them down, to say, they don't know that it can be tightened further. These might be the same plumbers that leave the coupon/knock-out in the garbage disposal. 

I have forgotten the knock-out.....once.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I'd say it wasn't locked properly, I've done it a bunch of times. I always caught it during test but I have forgotten numerous times to lock it on all the way


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Seen a few Badgers that fell off because of the neck rotting off... I remember when they were $50.


----------



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

had a similar call about a month ago on a Saturday and they were having dinner guests in an hour never had that happen before I have been called to some where the strainer itself loosened up ? I usually use a Phillips screwdriver nice round shaft "don't go funny on me here now" and spin the lock ring back nice and tight this time I used my channellocks to squeeze the clamp seemed to go even further and really tighten up


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I had a call years ago where a homeowner had his fall off the flange when he was trying to free the blades with a broomstick from the top instead of Allen wrench from the bottom.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

kiddplum said:


> had a similar call about a month ago on a Saturday and they were having dinner guests in an hour never had that happen before I have been called to some where the strainer itself loosened up ? I usually use a Phillips screwdriver nice round shaft "don't go funny on me here now" and spin the lock ring back nice and tight this time I used my channellocks to squeeze the clamp seemed to go even further and really tighten up


So...you like the nice round shaft, that's nice and tight, and when you squeeze it seems to go even further then really tightens up?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Debo22 said:


> I had a call years ago where a homeowner had his fall off the flange when he was trying to free the blades with a broomstick from the top instead of Allen wrench from the bottom.


I had that happen to me a time or two on jobs,

I had one that I installed back in the early 80's when the city inspector came
by like 3 months later it had come off flange,
After that always made sure to double tighten the flange !
but I like your ideal using the tie wraps :thumbup:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I installed a garbage disposal on a under mount sink on a granite counter top, big double bowl stainless sink, customer called and said sink fell down...????..wtf.??..sure did..the morons that did the granite, used phenoseal to hold the sink up with like 3 clamps....LOL....but the disposal didnt come off the sink...they fixed the sink the right way..and more $$ to reinstall garbage disposal...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

This is riveting code discussion.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

plumbdrum said:


> This is riveting code discussion.


I didn't notice this was in the code section because I log on and hit the new posts bar, but you being an inspector. Zip tie or no zip tie?


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I use the little twisty ties from my wonderbread


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

I spin the lock ring on hand tight and use channel locks to squeeze it home. Never (that I know of) had one come off. I use my Rockwell 3rill to tighten the screws, I keep it in my bag.


----------

